# Great day on the surf



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Went down to Sargent this weekend for the Tournament of Hero's. Drove down the beach Friday afternoon to check out the storm damage and find some bait. The beach was messed up pretty good and the tide was up into the dunes. We found several pods of mullet and quickly filled the ice chest with enough bait to fish all day Saturday.
Got back to the beach around 9am Saturday morning to try for some slot reds for the tournament. The water was rough and muddy with whitecaps as far as you could see and a strong rip current, just the way I like it. We got all the rods set out in the second gut and waited. It was probably a hour before we got the first bite, and it was a 19" black drum. A little more time went by and then the end rod started screaming, nice black tip. We re-baited all the rods and waited some more. One of the rods slacked up and my girlfriend said "Hey, there's a fish on", but I told her it was just seaweed. She insisted it was the winning redfish and went and reeled it in. She turned out to be right and I was wrong, because it was a 27 3/4" toad that weighed 8.65# and ended up winning 1st place. After that we caught a couple more sharks, a 31" red, and more gaftop than you could shake a stick at. At 2pm we decided to pack up so we could make it to weigh in on time. When I got to the last rod to reel it in, it took off as soon as I took it out of the rod holder. It ended up being a 26 1/2 red that weighed 6.60# and won me 3rd place. It probably would have weighed more, but it looked like it had been attacked by a shark in the past and was all scared up and deformed.
It was slow fishing overall, but we accomplished what we set out to do and that's all the matters.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

More pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Lets fish the Tuesday Topwater Tourney this week! Over the weekend, I found were the fish aren't :brew2:


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

We tried to catch some fish in the creek to go with our 2 reds and drum, but didn't have any luck, so I had to drag the bow out to supplement out diet. Gar taste better than reds anyway. 
Had some kid on a jetski that kept driving by the pier and spooking our fish, so I jumped in after him.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Great report Sharkchum but you need to work on your barefoot skiing form:biggrin:


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

djwag94 said:


> Great report Sharkchum but you need to work on your barefoot skiing form:biggrin:


I know. I need to lose weight or get a bigger jetski. It wouldn't even get on plane with me holding on to the back.


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice pics, congrats on the tourney results.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Awesome, congratulations!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats, that is awesome....


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Congratulations on the tourney! Great photos. Way to teach that kid a lesson LOL


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Get R Done!! Nice


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Good looking fish


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

great report and congrats to the GF for the Win!!!! and teaching a lesson of she is always right LOL!!!!
I have started to kinda of expect you to place in those tournaments!!


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

Love to read your reports.. happy fishing...


----------



## Nutnhoney (Jan 7, 2017)

Glad to know someone else eats gar. Grind it up into seasoned patties and fry. Fresh not frozen, mmgood.
I read your leader post and decided to try your method. Cost me $100 on Amazon last night for parts. Thanks for your on going fish journal.


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

great job, congratulations..


----------



## Saltyokie (Aug 6, 2013)

Congrats to you and the girlfriend on the tourney.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Congrats on the tournament success.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

What a fine job!

One of these days I'm gonna take you up on that offer to take me surf fishing. Have you used up all the lead I gave you?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work Johnny, congrats on the tourney win!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

texcajun said:


> What a fine job!
> 
> One of these days I'm gonna take you up on that offer to take me surf fishing. Have you used up all the lead I gave you?


I still have some left. When you get ready to go just let me know. If your still wanting to catch bull reds then fall will be the best time.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

It was good to see y'all and thanks for stopping by. We will call next time we go down to the beach and see if y'all are down there.


----------

